# Brakes on carts and such



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello all. An exchange on another thread got my curiosity up. For the record, I've only dabbled in driving. I've helped with a team of mules and an antique Studebaker wagon, helped snake logs off of a hill with a team of horses, driven a single ox pulling a small pole for training, and done fetch and carry work for folks driving singles and teams, mostly in historical settings. Most (maybe all?) of the vehicles I've worked with were 4 wheeled. All had brakes.

My future projects involve a cart or buggy and a single horse, and an ox and cart. We are in mountainous terrain, and my question is about brakes. It was mentioned that a 2 wheeled cart typically doesn't have brakes. So, how do you keep the vehicle from running up on the animal on a downhill slope? 

Thanks!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That is what breeching is for. It must be properly adjusted, touching the horse when on a flat surface.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you Greentree . So it's a matter of appropriate harness. Admittedly, most of the 2 wheel vehicles I've encountered are in flat land, touristy areas. 

This one has a crupper, but no breeching.


I've not seen any wheeled vehicles in use in our area. From time to time, I see an old broken one down in the valley.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Flat land and/ or a really light cart such as a jerald then breeching isn't as common just a crupper. If it doesn't have breeching it should have tug stops to keep it from going too far forward.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

On a side note: you don't want whoever harnesses that horse in the picture teaching you anything. They are clueless and unsafe. I can see the bit hanging out the side of the mouth and the fleece about to rub the horses eyes. I noticed that in less then 15 seconds so god knows what else they have wrong.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the input folks. My driving adventures are still very much in the future. I'm working out the how's and why's in the meantime. 

Some of it is practical. Looking at light farm and passenger work. Some is just personal. I'm thinking ahead to when I may be too old and or banged up for riding.

Cherumbeque, those light carts look like they may be too light for what I have in mind. I may need to consider a team instead of a single. But I've not seen anything but singles in the Philippines.

Bugzapper, the mishandling of animals, by our standard, is the norm here. fortunately, I have a bit of experience and some good folks to coach me via internet. (Hope it's not just enough experience to be dangerous!)


----------

